# Team Budgets (Pro Tour) ?



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Has anyone seen any summary of the budgets of the big teams? I have the impression that Sky had the biggest, but I don't know where the rest sit, and am curious.

Anyone know?

Thanks


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

I saw numbers from 2011. Not sure how accurate they were but Sky wasn't at the top. They were at €11m along with Radioshack. Top teams were Trek, Katusha, and Rabobank at €15m. Again, this was 2011 and not sure how accurate those numbers were.


----------



## misterwaterfallin (Sep 14, 2012)

I heard last year Sky was up to 15m, but I would think BMC also has one of the most expensive budgets as well. They don't seem too nervous about spending a lot of cash


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Froome's Sky-Backed Cycling Team Nears Lead in Pay Race - Bloomberg


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

For some reason, I'm really actually surprised the numbers are that low. I guess just starting to get into following the whole pro cycling thing, I still equate pro teams/riders with other pro sports like baseball, basketball and football where a single player makes more than a cycling team's entire budget in one season.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Rider salaries are very low compared to ball sport players. A lot of it is cycling's exposure/interest and not to mention spectating is free, although hotels will benefit greatly.

Another thing to consider, if I recall another thread right is that cycling sales dipped. A bicycle is realistically not so dispensable for the average rider. I'll admit I'm at CL before thinking of a new bike or parts even.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info, this was from the article, it's salaries for each team (including all people on the team payroll, not just riders).


BMC Racing 15 million euros (2013 estimate)Team Sky 13.2 million euros (2011)Team Saxo Bank 9.01 million euros (2012)Garmin-Sharp 7.28 million euros (2013 estimate)Omega Pharma 6.55 million euros (2011)Cannondale 6.24 million euros (2012)Francaise des Jeux 6.07 million euros (2012)Movistar 5.91 million euros (2011)Cofidis 4.46 million euros (2011)Europcar 4.08 million euros (2012)Sojasun 2.13 million euros (2011)</pre>
I was amazed that they estimate that 75% goes in salaries (the above figures were just salaries from my quick read). I'm impressed that they can be that efficient. They have fleets of vehicles, fly all over the world, have training camps all over the place etc ... 

Thanks.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

There have been plenty of $20m budgets over the years but thats about the highest I've seen. Recently budgets have dipped a little because, duh.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

Ventruck said:


> Rider salaries are very low compared to ball sport players.


.. and how! Gareth Bale (Welsh soccer player) has just signed for Real Madrid on a reported $450,000 *per week*.


----------

